# Blairs Seminary Theatre, Aberdeenshire - Nov 2012



## Stussy (Nov 9, 2012)

Been trying for almost 7 months to see this little Theatre in Aberdeenshire, on probably the 10th visit here, the door was open. The Theatre is part of Blairs College / Seminary and has sat unused since the late 80's and surprisingly there is quite a lot of items left inside.

Luckily the theatre has been fairly well sealed, protecting it from the elements, however on this visit it was mighty cold inside! From the outside the building does not look very promising, but the treasure lies within! For being such a small theatre there is a real sense of drama inside. The architecture inside is not of a grandeur style, a simplistic style with the red cloth seats and domed ceiling give it a excellent setting to explore!

It was re-modelled in 1827 by John Gall, under the supervision of Rev Gordon and John Menzies. John Menzies was a very wealthy Catholic Laird who gifted the land for the college construction. The Older Seminary is situated behind the very impressive new college which is partly used as a museum.


Blairs Theatre











Fire exit with a nasty rotten floor!






Theatre stalls






The Stage










Quite a few music accessories left behind.














Behind the Stage, some former sets and electrical equipment









No Seminary explore is complete without a picutre of the one they call their saviour!






Not a proper explore without a piano in the corner.






Loved this domed ceiling!





A few more pics on my Flickr, Thanks for looking!


----------



## AshBurnham (Nov 10, 2012)

this place looks awesome. 

wish i had a car to get me there....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 10, 2012)

Thats an explorers dream (well mine anyway)  I'd love to see an outside shot, but understand why there isnt one.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 10, 2012)

*What a fantastic little mooch!! Nice pics too...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cracking find!thanks for sharing.


----------



## sj9966 (Nov 10, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 10, 2012)

Thats laaaaaarvleeeeeeeeey - Quality reportage :notworthy:


----------



## lost (Nov 10, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thats an explorers dream (well mine anyway)  I'd love to see an outside shot, but understand why there isnt one.



It's quite unassuming from the outside.

Grand shots, I like the one of the domed ceiling.


----------



## David K5 (Nov 14, 2012)

very nice I really like the looks of this place


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 15, 2012)

I know I've already dropped you a line mate but I'm lovin this place. Oh, cheers for the website comment too.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 15, 2012)

Superb set of images, it is a dream mooch, like the old remains of the Marshall stack a splore turned up to ' 11


----------



## jock1966 (Nov 23, 2012)

Great photos.
Was offerd a visit to this site in the past, by a man with the keys for all the doors LOL.
Wish i had taken up the offer, must ask him again.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 24, 2012)

lost said:


> It's quite unassuming from the outside.
> 
> Grand shots, I like the one of the domed ceiling.



remember the last time we went there  the police dog unit followed us up and then drove past us only for us to find them training their German shepherd out back when we where inside


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovely!! this looks like a fab little mooch but sooo far away!! Great pics


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Nov 24, 2012)

A lovely looking place, well captured.


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh I like that!!


----------

